# My Girls.. Any idea what breed we've got??



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Our girls. Jenny is the darker one, Nutmeg is the ginger ninja! 
Any idea what breeds we have got?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm not sure on the breeds, but they are so gorgeous!


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)

Darker chicken looks like a 'black rock'. Mine are similar, with green tints. 

Just pulled a picture off for you from google images below.


----------



## WaveRider (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, that's what we thought. Though we're sure the breeder said Rhode Rock?  
But, yes she has gorgeous green tints.


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

I wonder if it's a breeder trying to create their own version of the black rock. 
The link explains how black rocks are developed.
Black Rock chickens - the perfect garden and free range commercial laying hen
As the name is a registered trade name no one else can use it but there is nothing to stop them using the same breeding programme and developing their own, but they would have to use a different name.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

IrishSetter said:


> I'm not sure on the breeds, but they are so gorgeous!


Aww, thankyou!


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

WaveRider said:


> Darker chicken looks like a 'black rock'. Mine are similar, with green tints.
> 
> Just pulled a picture off for you from google images below.


Thanks! 
VERY helpful.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

AnnC said:


> I wonder if it's a breeder trying to create their own version of the black rock.
> The link explains how black rocks are developed.
> Black Rock chickens - the perfect garden and free range commercial laying hen
> As the name is a registered trade name no one else can use it but there is nothing to stop them using the same breeding programme and developing their own, but they would have to use a different name.


Thankyou, again, VERY helpful. 
I typed 'Black Rhock Hen' into Google images. 
And then I typed in 'Rhode Rock Hen', and they both looked almost identincal!


----------



## Tommy_ (Sep 19, 2009)

Hmm, I'd say the darker one is a black rock(maybe not a true black rock but mainly), and the other I'm not sure, it deffinetley wouldnt a a rhode island/rock. Hope that helps abit


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Tommy_ said:


> Hmm, I'd say the darker one is a black rock(maybe not a true black rock but mainly), and the other I'm not sure, it deffinetley wouldnt a a rhode island/rock. Hope that helps abit


Thanks. I dug a little deeper and discovered that she could be a Bovan Goldline.
Anyone? Does that breed ring a bell with any of you?

Thankyou everybody, all answers appreciated.


----------



## AnnC (Apr 18, 2009)

I think you'll find that your other hen is a warren, ranger and any other name [there are loads] basically a hybrid made from Rhode Island red x light sussex. Its the breed that ex-bats usually are, like mine here.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

AnnC said:


> I think you'll find that your other hen is a warren, ranger and any other name [there are loads] basically a hybrid made from Rhode Island red x light sussex. Its the breed that ex-bats usually are, like mine here.


Ah. That explains it. Thankyou.


----------



## TinaLC (Nov 1, 2008)

There both just hybrid's bred for laying more eggs than a pure breed


----------

